# Sore throat from riding?



## wilsonitex (Aug 10, 2012)

I've been cycling casually for quite a while, but mainly on mountain bikes, and I noticed that if I go fast I would often get a strange sore throat, almost like I need to cough. I have no idea why I get it and was wondering what it could be. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

I have had this happen occasionally and it just goes away. Not sure why....maybe temperature change?


----------



## wilsonitex (Aug 10, 2012)

mariomal99 said:


> I have had this happen occasionally and it just goes away. Not sure why....maybe temperature change?


Possibly, seems to happen to more in the evening than the day.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

wilsonitex said:


> I've been cycling casually for quite a while, but mainly on mountain bikes, and I noticed that if I go fast I would often get a strange sore throat, almost like I need to cough. I have no idea why I get it and was wondering what it could be. Has anyone else experienced this?


Cold weather bothers me that way more, and during my allergy seasons that's one of my primary symptoms.


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

sometimes I start coughing while riding and have a runny nose.......all this in hot weather lol


----------



## maxfrm (Jan 15, 2012)

It could be caused from pollen, mold/spores and temperature changes.


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

I had that happen to me a month ago, couldn't figure out if it was because of a sinus infection or what... I think it has to do with riding in the cold wind and then slowing down and letting your sweat chill.

Either way, as mentioned already, it goes away within a few days.


----------



## tkinger17 (Mar 9, 2011)

Could be exercise induced asthma, allergies or just the dry air causing irritation.


----------



## wilsonitex (Aug 10, 2012)

:aureola:


demonrider said:


> I had that happen to me a month ago, couldn't figure out if it was because of a sinus infection or what... I think it has to do with riding in the cold wind and then slowing down and letting your sweat chill.
> 
> Either way, as mentioned already, it goes away within a few days.


Just to clarify mine only lasts until an hour after the ride and then it seems to happen again the next time I right, it's like a very temporary rough throat.


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

Mouth breathers the lot of you.

More than likely it is inhaling a foreign substance that you are allergic to.

If I inhale something I am allergic to, I have a runny nose, sneeze and it keeps going until the substance is drained out.

Sore throat is likely from breathing through your mouth.


----------



## wilsonitex (Aug 10, 2012)

rider9 said:


> Mouth breathers the lot of you.
> 
> More than likely it is inhaling a foreign substance that you are allergic to.
> 
> ...


Yeah I try to breathe through my nose when it starts hurting but I'm so fatigued that I can't.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Mouth breathing*



wilsonitex said:


> Yeah I try to breathe through my nose when it starts hurting but I'm so fatigued that I can't.


Unless you have huge nasal passages you cannot sustain significant effort and not breath through the mouth.

After long rides, particularly in warmer weather, I have a "rough throat" and am a bit hoarse for the rest of the day. It's happens all summer long, it's completely gone the next morning, and it disappears when I quit doing long rides. I've had this experience for roughly 45 years.


----------



## Chris Teifke (Aug 11, 2012)

The riding induced cough, happens to everyone. It goes away soon enough though, not to worry.


----------



## CycoBob (Aug 1, 2012)

I was quite out-of-shape when I started cycling four months ago- I'd get a sore-ish throat just riding a few miles on a coolish (c. 55F) day....and have coughing fits when I got home. Even when the weather got warm/hot, and I started taking longer rides, I'd have coughing fits while on the ride occasionally. Now I'm in better shape, and haven't had a coughing fit in months, nor felt like I was getting a sore throat. 

I think my lungs just weren't used to the volume of air coming in......


----------



## Coolcat123 (Feb 8, 2021)

I get this too when cycling, but it also feels like a lump in my throat...? Hard to breathe and tightness in my chest as well. Is this the same thing?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Coolcat123 said:


> I get this too when cycling, but it also feels like a lump in my throat...? Hard to breathe and* tightness in my chest as well. Is this the same thing?*


I don't think so. Tightness in your chest during exertion should not be ignored. See a cardiologist, seriously. Could be a partially blocked artery.


----------



## DodoNAE (May 24, 2021)

wilsonitex said:


> I've been cycling casually for quite a while, but mainly on mountain bikes, and I noticed that if I go fast I would often get a strange sore throat, almost like I need to cough. I have no idea why I get it and was wondering what it could be. Has anyone else experienced this?


this happens to me a lot. It doesn't seem to go away until I go to bed not sure why?...


----------

